# Frontline Plus/Cheap



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

For anyone interested, I just ordered Frontline Plus for the year from a site in Canada. I have always used the Frontline Plus and have never had a problem with it. This is the least expensive place I could find it and there are no shipping charges. 
Frontline Plus for Dogs - Flea & Tick treatment - discount prices for Frontline Plus at BudgetPetCare.com

I ordered the one for dogs 89-132 lbs. No, my babies have not put on weight:HistericalSmiley: I have found that this is the cheapest way to get it, especially when you have 4 fluffs. Each fluff needs .67ml monthly and the larger size have 4.02ml per dose. If you put one 4.02 applicator into a baby jar you can use a needle syringe and take out .67ml and apply it to your fluff. You can get 6 applications out of one applicator. If you buy the doses for larger dogs with 3 applicators in it you will have 18 doses for your fluffs:thumbsup: 

Hope this makes sense to you guys. You can get a needle syringe, without the needle at your local pharmacy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, Lynda!:wub: Great idea!:chili:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Frontline coupons are out. Buy 3 get one free or buy 6 get 2 free from your vet.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

lynda said:


> I ordered the one for dogs 89-132 lbs. No, my babies have not put on weight:HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

As far as that deal goes, I think I might order some  I have a feeling that the fleas are going to get here soon


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Someone told me that you can do 1 drop per pound for the fluffs so that is what I am going to do when the next doses are due next month....

This maybe true or not - but people are saying Frontline is Not as effective as it used to be anymore for fleas - I use Advantage II


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jmm said:


> Frontline coupons are out. Buy 3 get one free or buy 6 get 2 free from your vet.


 
Jackie, that's what my vet does, you buy so many, and then get one free. I think it may be the same with the heartguard, but not 100% sure. 

Lynda, I understand, things can get more expensive with multiple fluffs. For me, I found, buying for 3 as far as outfits, is just a wee more expensive, and um beds (Hello Brit :HistericalSmiley. Aside from that, I really haven't felt that drastic of a change.

I hate to say this, and please forgive me, as I do understand where you are coming from, but I would be uneasy, getting the Frontline from other than my vet. It could very well be the same thing, but I just wouldn't risk it. But that's just me, even those free things that come in with the newspaper (like little boxes of cereal or whatever, I just throw away, eeek, sounds odd, but that's what I do :blush. So, for me, expecially with something like Frontline, I guess I am just extra cautious.

I don't like giving it to them in the first place, but I really have to.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

allheart said:


> Jackie, that's what my vet does, you buy so many, and then get one free. I think it may be the same with the heartguard, but not 100% sure.
> 
> Lynda, I understand, things can get more expensive with multiple fluffs. For me, I found, buying for 3 as far as outfits, is just a wee more expensive, and um beds (Hello Brit :HistericalSmiley. Aside from that, I really haven't felt that drastic of a change.
> 
> ...


My Vet is no longer carrying it. They told me it is because you can get it just about anywhere not, even Walmart. I'm not crazy about using it either but I have never had a problem with it and the last thing I want is flees in my bed. With four fluffs there just isn't anymore room:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just wanted to add that since most of our our babies are primarily indoors(at least I hope so), the Frontline Plus can be given once every 3 months unless fleas are really bad where you live(like FL). Most of you know this, but if you have more than 1 fluff, you should treat all at the same time.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

lynda said:


> My Vet is no longer carrying it. They told me it is because you can get it just about anywhere not, even Walmart. I'm not crazy about using it either but I have never had a problem with it and the last thing I want is flees in my bed. With four fluffs there just isn't anymore room:HistericalSmiley:


 
Oh my word. Your vet stopped carrying it? Well, I have plenty of beds, for the possible "visitors" :HistericalSmiley:

Ugh, Lynda, that really stinks. I can see why you are scrambling to find a place that sells it. And I don't think a vet's office nearby would sell it to you, unless you were a client, but maybe give them a call to see if they will.

I do worry about the fleas of course, but it's the ticks that really worry me.

Lynda, that's a sin. I guess your vet is right, you can get it anywhere, just stinks they stopped carrying it.

Hugs to your precious ones.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aprilb said:


> I just wanted to add that since most of our our babies are primarily indoors(at least I hope so), the Frontline Plus can be given once every 3 months unless fleas are really bad where you live(like FL). Most of you know this, but if you have more than 1 fluff, you should treat all at the same time.


April, I didn't know that (about the every 3 months, but our vet does tell us when we can stop using it, as far as the seasons, and then start using it again. But I do treat all 3 at the same time. I truly am concerned about the darn ticks. My neighbor said they are all over the place outside now . There is no preventative for humans, but thank God there is for our babies.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a friend who orders from www.fleastuff.com. I had to stop using Frontline here in Florida because fleas here just laugh at it. A couple of years ago, I noticed that Costco and Walmart started to carry it and my vet started recommending Comfortis, then later Trifexis.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that Florida does not have a flee problem. And as I posted before, fleas are a concern of mine, but ticks are a HUGE concern of mine. 

I do wonder if there is anywhere that ticks are not a problem, boy I sure hope so, that is a huge blessing.

I'm sooooooooooooo sorry to say this, BUT I do not like ticks, I am sure no one does. 

My Brother-in-law (hubby's side), has a darling Jack Russel who I love. They never used a prevenative, for ticks  Now dear Chole has lyme disease. You have no idea how much that KILLS ME. I honestly think, well it crosses my mind, that's where I got my lymes disease. But that's not the point. Now dear Chole is having kidney problems . And I sware it's from the lymes. But everything is "don't tell Christine". The are good people love their Chole, more than anything, but at times, live in la la land. My poor Chloe . I tell you vets know far more about this disease than human doctors. So I plead with you, if ticks are anywhere around your area, use a preventative and double check me with your vet on that.

ETA: I do not beleive I got lymes from Chloe, I don't think it can be passed like that, but if she had a tick on her, it can very easily jump on to you, and they are as big as a poppyseed.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Dilema*

I am in Florida and using comfortis. I am concerned it does not protect against ticks. But I do not want to give Sammie the trifexis. I also heard the frontline was not working well here. He walks in the backyard only and I have my yard sprayed monthly for pests. 

Do you think I need to have a tick prevention too? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> I am in Florida and using comfortis. I am concerned it does not protect against ticks. But I do not want to give Sammie the trifexis. I also heard the frontline was not working well here. He walks in the backyard only and I have my yard sprayed monthly for pests.
> 
> Do you think I need to have a tick prevention too? :smilie_tischkante:


Kandis, what I would do, is ask your vet for a reccomendation to prevent ticks. See what your vet says. Just me as a Mommy, I want a prevenative for ticks.
Does Florida have a problem with them? I don't know. But again, I would ask, your vet about that. Kandis, I would also ask, how long of a time, is it okay to let your baby out, after your yard is sprayed. 

Frontline, THANK GOD works here. I posted earlier, that my neighbor, who gardnes alot, said there are alot of ticks out here now .

So I would definetly give your vet a ring, and see what she says. Be sure and ask about the spraying of your backyard. That may be very common in Florida, but I would just see what a safe time frame would be okay for your babies to go out in the yard, after being sprayed. That I don't know.

One other thing, I do not treat my backyard with anything, so of course, it's nothing but weeds, and a few patches of grass. They say there is a natural product that you can put down on your grass, but my vet said No.

But see what your vet says about tick prevention, and also about the spraying.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jmm said:


> Frontline coupons are out. Buy 3 get one free or buy 6 get 2 free from your vet.


Wow. I am surprised to hear about this. Our vet office has offered nothing  ... except high prices for the Frontline. I guess it's time for me to speak up about this one. I have no idea where you get the coupons either.

Per Snowball's breeder and the vet's office ... we have the okay to give him half the dosage every month. It bothers me that we are throwing half of it away each month, but, I doubt it's safe to keep it. And, I still worry about the ticks in this area ... really bad. We check Snowball whenever he comes in after a walk ... but, I understand some ticks are so small that they can be hard to see. : (


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MoonDog said:


> I have a friend who orders from www.fleastuff.com. I had to stop using Frontline here in Florida because fleas here just laugh at it. A couple of years ago, I noticed that Costco and Walmart started to carry it and my vet started recommending Comfortis, then later Trifexis.




I hear you about the fleas laughing at you when using Frontline, i had the same thing happen with my pups. I too live in Florida and when i used the Frontline on the kids, never had a flea problem, but we did that year and we started using Comfortis for the fleas. I'm worried because we are supposed to have a really bad flea season since the winter was so mild, now i'm trying to find something for heartworms, fleas and ticks for the kids since you can no longer get Interceptor. I also have one that's a little over 4lbs so trying to find a flea/tick med for her, thinking about Advantix, since i have a six month supply of Interceptor still left for her.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Wow. I am surprised to hear about this. Our vet office has offered nothing ... except high prices for the Frontline. I guess it's time for me to speak up about this one. I have no idea where you get the coupons either.
> 
> Per Snowball's breeder and the vet's office ... we have the okay to give him half the dosage every month. It bothers me that we are throwing half of it away each month, but, I doubt it's safe to keep it. And, I still worry about the ticks in this area ... really bad. We check Snowball whenever he comes in after a walk ... but, I understand some ticks are so small that they can be hard to see. : (


 
Marie, I would defientely ask your vet about this. I didn't have couponds, the vet office just does it automatically. 

You are so right, some ticks are as big as poppyseeds . I just feel better knowing our babies are protected, and it's great that you check afterwards youself as well.

I know it seems like waste, as Ana only gets half the dosage, and throw the rest away. Maybe you could bring that point up to your vet, since they don't supply, the smaller amount, which I am not sure that they even do, and you have heard that other vets are giving a buy 3 get one free, that you wonder why this is not done at your vet office. I would ask the vet, no so much the girls at the front. Or you could ask them first, and also ask your vet. 

Just being over cautious as usual, and may sound silly , but just see if you can buy those latex free gloves when checking Snowball out after his walk. You want to protect yourself as well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I hear you about the fleas laughing at you when using Frontline, i had the same thing happen with my pups. I too live in Florida and when i used the Frontline on the kids, never had a flea problem, but we did that year and we started using Comfortis for the fleas. I'm worried because we are supposed to have a really bad flea season since the winter was so mild, now i'm trying to find something for heartworms, fleas and ticks for the kids since you can no longer get Interceptor. I also have one that's a little over 4lbs so trying to find a flea/tick med for her, thinking about Advantix, since i have a six month supply of Interceptor still left for her.


Debbie,
have you seen a tick on yours yet? I have not. does the Advantix protect against ticks too? I am using the interceptor and comfortis, I was told they were a good combo for fleas and h.worms. (not ticks) 

I don't let sammie on the grass for a day or after a yard treatment, every 8 weeks. I have a big corner lot, so I treat the grass or I would have fleas and ticks and a dead yard in florida with St. Augustine grass.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis i haven't used the Advantix and was reading about it and i have decided against it. I'm going to use Advantage instead, but we don't have a problem with ticks, and it's supposed to be a really bad season for fleas since the winter was so mild, so i'm just trying to get a jump start. 

I usually use Interceptor and Comfortis, but since my one is under 5 lbs i don't feel comfortable giving her Comfortis. Now that we cannot get Interceptor my others i'm going to give Trifexis, for heartworms and fleas. I tried to get as much of the Interceptor as i could from the vet when it was announced about Novartis the maker of Inceptor and Sennitnel, so i don't have enough of just the Interceptor for all of the kids for heartworm, so what i have i'll use for Kelly and the Trifexis for the others since they seemed to do well on it, the one time i tried it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

allheart said:


> Kandis, what I would do, is ask your vet for a reccomendation to prevent ticks. See what your vet says. Just me as a Mommy, I want a prevenative for ticks.
> Does Florida have a problem with them? I don't know. But again, I would ask, your vet about that. Kandis, I would also ask, how long of a time, is it okay to let your baby out, after your yard is sprayed.
> 
> Frontline, THANK GOD works here. I posted earlier, that my neighbor, who gardnes alot, said there are alot of ticks out here now .
> ...


Sorry I missed this, Oh Christine, Fla has a problem with every critter known to man.:HistericalSmiley:I have never seen a tick, but supposed to be bad this year. I am switching to Front line Plus (I wonder what the Plus is for) and I have yr of the Interceptor. ALL of the preventatives are on sale everywhere here. Prob bec of the predictions coming out everywhere.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Kandis i haven't used the Advantix and was reading about it and i have decided against it. I'm going to use Advantage instead, but we don't have a problem with ticks, and it's supposed to be a really bad season for fleas since the winter was so mild, so i'm just trying to get a jump start.
> 
> I usually use Interceptor and Comfortis, but since my one is under 5 lbs i don't feel comfortable giving her Comfortis. Now that we cannot get Interceptor my others i'm going to give Trifexis, for heartworms and fleas. I tried to get as much of the Interceptor as i could from the vet when it was announced about Novartis the maker of Inceptor and Sennitnel, so i don't have enough of just the Interceptor for all of the kids for heartworm, so what i have i'll use for Kelly and the Trifexis for the others since they seemed to do well on it, the one time i tried it.


Debbie, Lots of people had to use that Trifexis. I hate that. I don't care for the Trifexis for small dogs. I don't want to give all pesticides i one pill. Just me. You CAN give the entire Comfortis safely. Search it and you'll see threads about this topic. I started giving the entire pill last yr and Sammie is fine. He is little under 5 lbs. Vet told me it was ok, but I did not listen, now I do. If you don't you might not get a months protection. I also read that it was good for the ticks too, but I can't confirm that yet.
Good luck, I am going to use Frontline Plus (Fleas/Ticks) and Inteceptor (HW) (I have 12 mo, thanks to Marj warning us) for Sammie now. Protects against ALL and it is rec by holistic vets as well. I know your stuck, with the HW meds. Good luck and PM me if anything new comes up.
xoxoxo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Since I found that tick on Laurel last week I didn't allow my fluffs outside until I called my vet . He recommended the Frontline Plus. I applied it and they were allowed to go out that afternoon. They were thrilled to death!! Even though I hated the thought of putting a chemical on them, I breathed a whole lot easier after I did! I was surprised there really wasn't a strong smell, and they didn't bother each other. I thought maybe they'd try to lick it or sniff the spot on each other. They didn't!! Now.... I'll just spray myself down when we go out and I begin gardening!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

FYI. Sounds like there may be a problem with the Frontline Plus from this Canadian pharmacy:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...pdate-frontline-plus-ordered-counterfeit.html


----------

